

Google Said to Mull Designing Chips in Threat to Intel - akuma73
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-12/google-said-to-mull-designing-chips-in-threat-to-intel.html

======
pre-show-mac
Sure they are, or maybe just re-negotiating their contract. ;p

